# DO I GOT A SUPER SCORPION????



## -KIND-PHISH (Aug 11, 2003)

I thought id be cool to buy a black scorpion cuz the clan im in (a computer game clan) so I bought this huge black scorpion at this pet store and a aqurium, heatrock, hideout, little water pong thingy and made it humid wit the soil and stuff. My scorpion has smaller pinchers then some I seen but it has one of the biggest stingers and i belive its very very very very posionous and its huge. I am not to sure what kinda it is but its different from my freinds black scorpion and its bigger. But anyways my freind had 2 big black transulus and he dropped them in there and my scorpion immeditatly ran out of the hideout leaped on top of the trancula and pinched it and stung it...i should say that he more like shoved his stinger through it and raised it above him with the trancula dangling from it and then did circles around the other one very aggressive fast ones and then pinched it and stung it with the trancula on its stinger and it killed it and he finally got the other trancula off his stinger.

CAN ANYONE TELL ME WHAT IN THE HELL KIND OF SCORPION I HAVE PLEASE!!! hes like a visoius monster lol


----------



## extrovertinvert (Aug 11, 2003)

I am assuming that you are probably talking about an emporer scorpion..... or maybe a fat tail.   but are you talking about feeding tarantulas to your scorpion????  that will not go over well here.


----------



## -KIND-PHISH (Aug 11, 2003)

*umm well....*

i thought my scorpion was gonna die before i could get the dam tranculas he dropped in it the thing began attacking them..BUT my freind has a emporer scorpion and when he fed it to a mice or whatever it wasnt near aggressive i told my freind to bring a trancula for a pet for me in my other aquarium those tranculus are 40 dollar ones he lost ME 80 <read the rules about language - MrD> dollars


----------



## extrovertinvert (Aug 12, 2003)

dude, no offense or nothing,  but I can't understand what you are talking about?


----------



## Cooper (Aug 12, 2003)

What the heck are you saying? Little grammar would be nice and then maybe we can answer your questions. Maybe he has a Heterometrus sp. if it is that aggressive?

And it is Tarantulas not tranculus or whatever you where saying?


----------



## chuck (Aug 12, 2003)

either way you threatened the life of the invert.  why risk killing your scorp or why did your friend risk lossing his tarantulas?
i dont think you have a SUPER SCORPION, but 2 stupid kids


----------



## -KIND-PHISH (Aug 12, 2003)

*Better Grammer this time*

1. Those were my Tranculas he bought and I payed for at a pet store that he picked up for me at my dads house.

2. He dropped them in there because he is a <talk like a respectful human being, thanks -MI>.

3. I about pissed my pants because I thought my scorpion would die and I knew somthing was very cool about the one I have.

4. But the my scorpion toar the 2 40 dollar trancuals apart.

5. and my 80 dollars down the drain and my freind in process of paying me back.

6. I know everyone at this forum loves trancuals and other creatures. 

7. I love scorpions and yes ill admit it was awsome watching what it did at same time I was affraid for my scorpion and my MONEY!!!!

8. I do not think it is a regular emporer and I saw some scorpions similar to it but mine still seems bigger.


----------



## ines68 (Aug 12, 2003)

Post a picture of it. By the way, your english is worst than mine


----------



## Immortal_sin (Aug 12, 2003)

ROTFLMAO...Ines..your English is PERFECT compared to his..I never have to wonder what the hell you are saying 
And I *still* don't get this ....either what you are saying...or the point you are trying to make????


----------



## extrovertinvert (Aug 12, 2003)

I know this guys english is horrid but, lets try not to rag on him too bad.


----------



## chuck (Aug 12, 2003)

he contacted me via AOL/AIM, turns out he has an African Fat Tail A.bicolor and his friend put in 2 2" Dodoma Baboons.  The shop keeper sold the scorp to him as an emp and not harmful, but the guy was correct in telling him that the Ts werent to be handled.  i gave him any advice i can find on sites and from my books, but if you guys can give him first hand experience maybe a lovely scorp doesnt have to die.  He told me its injured, limping, im thinking one of the Ts got in a good shot.

and Ines - i think your english is better b/c youre more focused on being correct, while some americans take it for granted


----------



## ines68 (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by johnnyjohnjon _
> *I know this guys english is horrid but, lets try not to rag on him too bad. *


You are right, I think the english is not the problem... maybe is that they are feeding $80 tarantulas to a scorpion


----------



## Immortal_sin (Aug 12, 2003)

JJJ, it's the subject matter, not so much the English, but it just makes it worse. 
I was trying to understand what he's talking about...and it sounds like what I feared.
AT least he's asking for information..hopefully a lesson can be learned here...


----------



## Nikos (Aug 12, 2003)

Just a word of advice:
Stay in school!


----------



## Botar (Aug 12, 2003)

Okay, perhaps it's just me, but I can't help but look at this thread sideways.  You come to an arachnid forum to post about how you and your friend dropped a couple of T's in with a scorp and they were killed... on your very first post.  Somewhat like going to a poodle lover's forum and posting about how your poodle jumped into the gator pit in Florida and was eaten.  Perhaps I'm getting old and cynical, but this has all the earmarks of the common troll.

Botar


----------



## Bry (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm with Botar on this one. Sounds like some kid with too much time on his hands trying to start up trouble. I'm pretty used to dealing with people who have bad grammar, so allow me to try and translate to English.

This kid, Kind-Fish, bought a black scorpion, which is apparently the scorpion from hell hopped up on steroids. Kind-Fish has a friend who is a <pre-censored to save MI and MrD trouble>. His <pre-censored> of a friend dropped in Kind-Fish's two $40 tarantulas with the scorpion. Kind-Fish was afraid the scorpion wouldn't survive this matchup of the year. But no, lo and behold, the scorpion leapt on them, stung them, ripped them to pieces, held them up in the air and danced a little victory dance. Kind-Fish was amazed, but at the same time, appalled, becuase he is now out $80 and two tarantulas. Now his <pre-censored> of a friend is in the process of paying him back $80. He doesn't think this scorpion is an Emperor scorpion.

From the sound of it, this scorpion is clearly a _Hellus Onsteroidus_. Yup, sounds like a troll to me. Ines, I think your English is very good. I've never had to wonder what you were trying to say. I have met other foreigners with worse English grammar skills, and they -still- were easier to understand than this guy. People who intentionally mangle the English language to appear cool and funny do nothing but annoy me.

Bry


----------



## skinheaddave (Aug 12, 2003)

If this is genuine, however, then a kid just got sold what I am guessing is a P.transvaalicus (based on the general description, its agressive hunting habits and the fact that it must be large enough to be confused with an emp) by a shopkeeper saying it is an emp.  That's serious business folks.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## Kugellager (Aug 12, 2003)

Bry, ROFLMAO!

Oh I also think it is prob a P.transvaalicus as well.  The store keeper needs to have a boot taken to his forehead...Dave? 

John
];')


----------



## atavuss (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ines68 _
> *Post a picture of it. By the way, your english is worst than mine *


Ines, your English and grammer are fine!  
 
Ed


----------



## scorpio (Aug 12, 2003)

I agree with almost everything thats been said.  

But I think Phish here should have done a bit more research on his scorp, and everybody should know if they are buying from a pet store, what they are buying.  If you are buying online, from a respected dealer, you have no choice, but the dealer will probably give you the right scorp, considering most people that sell online are experienced bug keepers, as well as those who buy.  

By now, he should have identified it, and known how to properly care for it.  He should have known how to properly identify an emperor before buying.  How are you supposed to care for something if you dont know what it is? 

And I dont really get this $80 in tarantulas deal.  Forget about that.  This guy sounds like he is just keepin the scorp as a status symbol.  Oh, and " . " is good every 10-15 words.  He obviously knows english, but types it in a way, so nobody can read it.  And after we correct him on something, he just uses it in more force and quantity.  i.e. "trancuals"

I have to agree, classic troll


----------



## ines68 (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks, It will be great that when I use really bad english grammar you guys correct me. I think arachnopets is making real improvement in mi english.


----------



## Cooper (Aug 12, 2003)

> you guys correct me


ok, you made a small mistake here



> mi


mi is spelled with a Y not I.

i.e.  Soon MY tarantulas will be here

Have a nice day


----------



## nocturnalpulsem (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cooper _
> *ok, you made a small mistake here
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, dood, I think people in Venezuela speak Spanish   Which would mean that, while not English, she isn't making a mistake, but simply substituted a word from her native tongue. Mexicans are great at this, and it never fails to impress me when people can fluently speak 2 languages at once without confusion  

N.

BTW- "dood" or "dewd" is computer geek slang, so don't correct me! ;P


----------



## Mister Internet (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nocturnalpulsem _
> *Hey, dood, I think people in Venezuela speak Spanish   Which would mean that, while not English, she isn't making a mistake, but simply substituted a word from her native tongue. Mexicans are great at this, and it never fails to impress me when people can fluently speak 2 languages at once without confusion
> 
> N.
> ...


I think j00 meant "d00d", ha><0r


----------



## Bry (Aug 12, 2003)

Sometimes I do get mixed up on the English rules that aren't always consistent in certain situations. For example, I'm not exactly sure why Cooper corrected the phrase "you guys correct me". :? Otherwise, I think my English are so good. It ain't not bad. 

As for the scorp, P. transvaalicus was the first thing that came to mind. I'm not sure how big A. bicolor gets.

Bry


----------



## Cooper (Aug 12, 2003)

I did not corrct the phrase you guys correct me, I just quoted it so I could point ou that mistake.


----------



## Bry (Aug 12, 2003)

Okay, so, what was wrong with it, then?

Bry


----------



## chau0046 (Aug 12, 2003)

> This kid, Kind-Fish, bought a black scorpion, which is apparently the scorpion from hell hopped up on steroids. Kind-Fish has a friend who is a <pre-censored to save MI and MrD trouble>. His <pre-censored> of a friend dropped in Kind-Fish's two $40 tarantulas with the scorpion. Kind-Fish was afraid the scorpion wouldn't survive this matchup of the year. But no, lo and behold, the scorpion leapt on them, stung them, ripped them to pieces, held them up in the air and danced a little victory dance. Kind-Fish was amazed, but at the same time, appalled, becuase he is now out $80 and two tarantulas. Now his <pre-censored> of a friend is in the process of paying him back $80. He doesn't think this scorpion is an Emperor scorpion.


Ahahhahaaahahahaha!(--falling off chair!!)


Mat

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ines68 (Aug 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cooper _
> *ok, you made a small mistake here
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks... I allways fall on that one  is very similar in spanish


----------



## Cooper (Aug 13, 2003)

I want to take spanish in class because it is supposed to be fairly easy, everything is spelled how it sounds. Then we can talk without "too" many people knowing what we are saying:} 

I am going to bed so have a nice evening everyone!


----------



## nocturnalpulsem (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mister Internet _
> *I think j00 meant "d00d", ha><0r  *


D00d, j00 4R3 l337!


N.


----------



## Henry Kane (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bry _
> *Sometimes I do get mixed up on the English rules that aren't always consistent in certain situations. For example, I'm not exactly sure why Cooper corrected the phrase "you guys correct me". :? Otherwise, I think my English are so good. It ain't not bad.
> 
> As for the scorp, P. transvaalicus was the first thing that came to mind. I'm not sure how big A. bicolor gets.
> ...


I believe A. bicolor and P. transvaalicus may out about the same size, Bry.

Atrax


----------



## scorpio (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cooper _
> *I want to take spanish in class because it is supposed to be fairly easy, everything is spelled how it sounds. Then we can talk without "too" many people knowing what we are saying:}
> 
> I am going to bed so have a nice evening everyone! *



Heh.  Good idea, it will be more useful in 20 years or so.  or 5 probably.  Im not fluent, but im getting better.  I can translate almost anything from spanish, back to english (well, sort of, i can translate lyrics from spanish songs.)  But definitely a fun language.


----------



## skinheaddave (Aug 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Atrax _
> *I believe A. bicolor and P. transvaalicus may out about the same size, Bry.*


Actualy, P.trans gets substantialy bigger.  Fortunately I haven't had a P.trans die so I don't have a precise measurement, but we are talking at least an extra inch over mature A.bicolor.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## XOskeletonRED (Aug 13, 2003)

My largest P. transvaalicus is currently measuring 4.5 inches. I, as well, have had none die. Do keep in mind, there is a lack of measurment included from the pedipalps which can easily bring his size to 5.25 inches stretched, a very comparable measurement to a small adult P. imperator. He's just not nearly as bulky, other than the obvious tail segments.



adios,
edw.


----------



## -KIND-PHISH (Aug 13, 2003)

Botar I came to this site because no one I knew could tell me how to take care of the scorp. And them transulas were mine. Oh and the reason my grammar is so bad Is because I talk on online games and it doesnt matter how you spell or grammar things...

  But I am trying to have better grammer for yal in yunder


----------



## -KIND-PHISH (Aug 13, 2003)

*HAHA WE STILL ON MY GRAMMAR*

Bry ur the kewlest now i can type like i do with my clan online. As long as Dave, Chuck and bry understand it then everyone take it of the hizzy sip on some Bathtub Gin and do this here thing like 7 dizzles la wizzles.

    As for Kind-Fish its Phish....phish is my favorite band And have more Albums out then anyone on the top of my head. 


      But guyz I gonna need a whole new line of help because yal aint gonna believe what Im putting in my other aquarium. My freinds dad payed me the money back today and ethier tommarow or next I buyin ....SATAN HIMSELF 

;P                    TRAP DOOR TRANSULA!!!


          If anyone knows anything that is bigger meaner nastier and more posionous (has to be a scorp or transula) please contact freindly rat and mice slaughtering -KIND-PHISH


----------



## Kugellager (Aug 13, 2003)

Heh heh Jper26 pulled out th big guns.. 

John
];')


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: HAHA WE STILL ON MY GRAMMAR*



> _Originally posted by -KIND-PHISH _
> * But guyz I gonna need a whole new line of help because yal aint gonna believe what Im putting in my other aquarium. My freinds dad payed me the money back today and ethier tommarow or next I buyin ....SATAN HIMSELF
> 
> ;P                    TRAP DOOR TRANSULA!!!
> ...


I really feel that you shouldn't own pets, at the rate you're going right now. Do some RESEARCH, then maybe you can care for them.

As for more posionous: If you insist on getting one without thinking first, and without learning how to properly care for it... I really hope you get tagged.

I'm sorry for being so mean, but I don't like when I hear of people like this. I had to deal with lots of them when I worked at pet shops.

If my post is considered out of line, one of the moderators can feel free to remove it. If so, I appologise in advance.

-Bryan


----------



## scorpio (Aug 14, 2003)

Yeah, I agree with Bryan over here.  This kind fish guy should learn how to spell tarantula before getting any pet, and should also learn some care.  

He sounds like the type of guy Mr. I was talking about.  Especially considering his closing remark.  It sounds like he want to show it to all of his friends, and once his friends have seen it, he will just stop caring for it.  

and yes, I do sorta hope you get a hit of some arachnid venom.


----------



## SkyeSpider (Aug 14, 2003)

(copied from another of his posts)

I thought everyone would be interested in the emails I just received from our friend, here. First:

*From: Bobandfat@hotmail.com (not a real address)
Subject: WOW YOUR MUSIC IS <pre-censored> SWEET!

NNOOOOTTT OH MY GOD YOUR A <pre-censored> AND 


                PHISH IS A <pre-censored> BAND UR A DUM<pre-censored> FOR NOT KNOWING! HAHA 

HEY LOOK GO HERE TO SEE PHISH

<link removed, as it tries to crash your computer>*

Now, the second email:

*From: -KIND-PHISH@hackinS.tmd (another fake address)
Subject: A Comment from your IUMA web page!

This is a message for The Eternal from -KIND-PHISH <-KIND-PHISH@hackinS.tmd>

I tried to email Bryan or whoever the <pre-censored> u are on that arachnopet.com but of course lol they banded me. 

  I told u ur music sucked before I listened it I like 3 songs on it that arent bad my apologys...BUT I still think all the nerds on that site making big deal on how I spell tarantula and I did it on purpose to get u all going lol

  OH and I think ur pretty <pre-censored> for posting things on that too LOL*

The kid is obviously a troll, now. I think it's best we lock this thread, and others he started.


----------



## Mister Internet (Aug 14, 2003)

Good idea, Bryan...


----------

